# Chocolate Covered Bacon on a Stick



## Hungus (Aug 22, 2009)

[video=youtube;IXAJJZKWdHY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXAJJZKWdHY[/video]


----------



## Idelette (Aug 22, 2009)

I have friends that went to the Wisconsin State Fair, and they were telling me about the chocolate covered bacon on a stick! Apparently, you could get almost anything on a stick there!


----------



## kvanlaan (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm a huge bacon fan, so I'd love to say it sounds great, but I just can't bring myself to do it. Sounds just a wee bit nasty.


----------



## Rich Koster (Aug 22, 2009)

I hope it was dark chocolate, it's lower in fat 

Confession: I'll try it.


----------



## Edward (Aug 22, 2009)

Sounds like it needs to be breaded and deep fried.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 22, 2009)

Edward said:


> Sounds like it needs to be breaded and deep fried.


----------



## Michael Doyle (Aug 22, 2009)

I was there, had it and it twasnt anything to write home about, however, my son worked at the Machine Shed restaurant making them, so how bout them apples.


----------



## turmeric (Aug 22, 2009)

A proof of total depravity!


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 23, 2009)

If it were free, I would eat some. Until then, I'll take my bacon and chocolate separate.


----------



## Quickened (Aug 23, 2009)

They had too much chocolate. I couldnt taste that much of the bacon which ruined the experience for me. To my knowledge there was over 40 foods on a stick there this year. I couldnt find the Ruben on a stick even those i was sitting at Slim McGinns.


----------

